# Members Needed South Georgia



## stewart14 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hey ya'll,

  We have some openings in our club. We are looking for (3) members. We have a little over 1900 acres in the southern part of Georgia. We are located between Brunswick and Savannah. We are a still hunt club and do not allow dog hunting. We have plenty of deer and turkey. We manage our population under the current QDMA policies. This is a family orientated club. We really love having the families up hunting especially the young ones. We have camping sites available with sewage, water and power. By Labor day we will have a few 50 amp hook ups for more modern coaches. The dues are $1250.00 a year per member. If you have any questions and/or would like to see the property please contact Jeff (Lease holder) @ 407-761-4004.

Thank you

DJ


----------



## GA Bowman (Aug 4, 2019)

texted the contact posted


----------



## BuckSlayer (Sep 18, 2019)

I live in Liberty county. What county is the club in?


----------



## shooterguy71 (Sep 25, 2019)

Are spots still open?


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2019)

He has not been on here sence July 31. I suggest using the number provided !


----------

